# Quel usage Ipad ?



## OtigrisSX (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai l'occasion d'avoir un Ipad pour pas cher mais je me demande si je vais vraiment en avoir l'utilité.
J'ai déjà un macbook pro que j'utilise en déplacement mais c'est vrai que si je pouvais avoir  quelque chose de plus léger ce serait sympa.
Donc quels sont les avantages d'avoir un Ipad par rapport à un macbook pro dans la vie de tous les jours, et quels sont les avantages d'avoir les deux ?
je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## firstimac (24 Novembre 2011)

OtigrisSX a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai l'occasion d'avoir un Ipad pour pas cher mais je me demande si je vais vraiment en avoir l'utilité.
> J'ai déjà un macbook pro que j'utilise en déplacement mais c'est vrai que si je pouvais avoir  quelque chose de plus léger ce serait sympa.
> Donc quels sont les avantages d'avoir un Ipad par rapport à un macbook pro dans la vie de tous les jours, et quels sont les avantages d'avoir les deux ?
> je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses



Tout dépend de l'emploi que l'on veut en faire, ma femme en a un , et c'est principalement pour faire des jeux, ecouter de la musique et charger des photos, à mon avis ça ne remplace pas un ordi, d'autant que pour surfer il faut etre connecter en wifi ce qui veut dire avoir une box à proximité ou une clef avec abonnement


----------



## laurange (24 Novembre 2011)

La bonne question à se poser est : qu'est-ce que je ne peux pas faire avec un ipad ?
et donc est-ce un appareil suffisamment intéressant pour que j'essaye ?

Perso je n'ai plus qu'un ipad et ça me va bien.
Mais j'ai toujours le pc du boulot pour palier à des manques (site flash ou non compatible ios par ex).


----------



## Fred 80 (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Le bestiaux fait de tout mais parfois qu'un petit peu. A toi de voir ce que tu fais avec un portable, ce que tu veux faire avec la tablette et certains ici pourront peut-être t'en dire plus.


----------



## OtigrisSX (24 Novembre 2011)

j'aurai aimé faire un peu de domotique, contrôler ma télé, ou autre ...
sinon usage que j'ai de mon macbook c'est surtout internet, montage photo, vidéo, traitement de texte, je regarde des vidéos, du traitement de fichiers assez volumineux ...


----------



## yonoo (29 Novembre 2011)

Salut a toi.Je possédais avant un macbook pro et il se trouve que je l'ai vendu. Je possède actuellement alors seulement un ipad 2 et un iphone 4s. Mon utilisation est internet, actualités high tech (téléphonie, apple, informatique etc) car je travail chez bouygues en test des mobiles et conseiller clientèle apple ! Ensuite je fais du traitement de texte ( iwork compatible ipad ) qui rempli très bien sa tache. Je regarde des vidéos (achat itunes), j'écoute de la musique et je regarde des séries tv et des émissions en replay (applications w9 et m6 qui sont très bien). Ensuite pour les journaux c'est très bien pour remplacer les journaux papiers. Et pour se qui est du manque flash, je tiens a dire que j'ai très rarement des sites non compatible ipad !!!! 
Voilà mon expérience ipad. Cependant si tu fait de la grosse grosse retouche photo un ipad ne remplace pas un mac quoique des applications de retouche photos sont excellemment bien. 
PS : je vous ecrit actiellement sur l'application macgeneration pour ipad qui est au top. 
En fait maintenant il y a des applications pour tout enfin pour moi l'utilisation que j'en ai..
Cordialement si tu as des questions n'hésite surtout pas
Yonoo


----------

